# I want the Dirty!



## tjdphotos (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm not looking for complements! I want the Dirty on my site. I'm trying to build a personal photography site to host client proofs and my photo galleries. I do a lot of various photography right now and I mostly have Automotive and Band performance photos. I'm trying to get some side jobs for photography and turn this hobby of photography into something a little more. I started out this website about a year ago and it has gone though many variations, some have been minimal showing only one photo and now I have developed it to this current state. I'm not too keen as to what makes a good impression on future clients, but I'm putting what I have done so far online, to see if I can turn it into anything. Please have a look and post up your thoughts. Any Ideas or CC would be greatly appreciated!

Peace tjd! 

Terry John Dewey Photography


----------



## seth-trenda (Dec 21, 2008)

First. I like the viewer in your portfolio link. that's cool. For me though I think that the home page is to busy. I tend to get lost. And I think that it would look better if it was centered on the screen. Good luck.


----------



## Moonb007 (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree on the homepage, its a little busy, but not overwhelming to me.  Although, I found it very difficult to navigate your portfolio images


----------



## tjdphotos (Dec 23, 2008)

Moonb007 said:


> I agree on the homepage, its a little busy, but not overwhelming to me.  Although, I found it very difficult to navigate your portfolio images


 I used to have a basic Html set up for selecting the galleries but this was my first shot with the fotoplayer and I had the Idea right off the bat to just have everything inside the fotoplayer. As far as the navigation, Was it difficult to figure out how to get to the specific galleries? Was it hard to back out of a gallery and go to a different gallery? Right now Im thinking of revamping the front page to a single image on a variant cycle, and then sub home page that is a little busy like the home page is now. But give a more basic gallery navigation in HTML, with a straight link to the galleries. Thanks for your input, it helps. ~ peace tjd


----------



## mrodgers (Dec 23, 2008)

Nothing is more annoying than to get on the computer after the kids are in bed, load up a website and realize it has sound on it along with realizing that your kids were playing their shoot'em up game with the volume cranked at it's stop.

I see you can stop the music, but after the entire household is woken up, it's too late.

Also, too much crap popping up as the mouse is moved around.

As has been said, the front page is way too busy.  I didn't know what I was looking at or what to do.  I just clicked somewhere and ended up with pictures.

The best websites use the K.I.S.S. design.


----------



## tjdphotos (Dec 24, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> Nothing is more annoying than to get on the computer after the kids are in bed, load up a website and realize it has sound on it along with realizing that your kids were playing their shoot'em up game with the volume cranked at it's stop.
> 
> I see you can stop the music, but after the entire household is woken up, it's too late.
> 
> ...



Keep - It - Simple - Stupid 
This reply made me laugh! 
Sorry for waking up every one in your house. :er: It is popular amongst designers to not have any sound or at least give the option to turn it on, so scenarios like yours don't come into play. I might make an adjustment on that end. I am in the mental development stages of turning down the home page. Could you, elaborate on the "too much crap popping up as the mouse is moved around" ~ peace tjd


----------



## johnhwyman (Dec 24, 2008)

I agree, home page very busy.

Nissan gallery has number of oof pictures , remove them

in automotive gallery the little popup with size and filename annoying.

Not sure that I would put Facebook % nyspace links on a professional site, looks like a kid thing.


----------

